# Fast Passes for the Disabled at Walt Disney World



## icydog (Jun 18, 2018)

My daughter and granddaughter are staying at Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort in July. My GD has a condition where she has mobility and sensory issues. 

My daughter is going to ask for a disabled pass for (her and) my granddaughter. How does it work for them? Do they show up at an attraction and then wait to be given a new time to come back? Or should they get traditional fast passes. 

They will have a doctor’s note to show the cast member who issues the HC card.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 18, 2018)

The cast members won't look at the doctor's note. You will need to explain that your granddaughter is not able to wait in line. They will not ask for medical details. Mobility is not an acceptable reason. They will suggest a wheelchair if you only mention mobility issues.

Once the DAS is approved for your granddaughter, it will be linked to all the people she is linked to for fastpass purposes. All of them will need to appear when she gets the DAS. If one arrives at a later date, for example, your granddaughter will need to go to Customer Service with them to get that person added to the DAS party.

Any one of those people approaches the line queue and requests a DAS return time. Your granddaughter does not have to be there to get the return time, so she can wait in a comfortable spot. If you have someone young and agile, they can walk swiftly to get a return time while the rest of the party proceeds at a slower pace. The return time will be 10 minutes less than the current wait time if she waited in the standby line. So if there is an hour wait, she would be allowed to return in 50 minutes or any time after that. They also ask how many in your party will be riding with her on each ride and which people they will be. It can be different members of your group for each ride.

She can only have one DAS return time at once, but she can also utilize traditional fast passes.

Sheila


----------



## rsackett (Jun 18, 2018)

The services have changed over the years.  It is now different than when I took my daughter.  I found this on the Walt Disney World website:
"*Accessing Attractions*
The theme parks offer a wide variety of great shows and rides for you and your party to experience, and accessing these can be done in several ways including the use of standard queues, Disney FASTPASS Service and a Disability Access Service, as well as other accommodations based on individual service needs.

In particular, the Disability Access Service is designed for Guests who are unable to tolerate extended waits at attractions due to a disability. This service allows Guests to schedule a return time that is comparable to the current queue wait for the given attraction.

To learn more about the Disability Access Service—in addition to other accommodations that might be available based on the Guest with a cognitive disability’s individual service needs—please visit the Guest Relations Lobby at the theme parks."  https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me.../wdw-disability-access-service_2015-04-30.pdf

I hope this helps.

Ray


----------



## mj2vacation (Jun 20, 2018)

The new DAS works very well for most people. I don’t use it often at WDW currently, but have in the past.  

Universal has something similar and I get it during Horror Nights. Without it, I would not be able to enjoy the event. 

We are local now, so we limit our times in the park, but visit more often.  Works better for me. At WDW a I typically just book a few fast passes and do a few other things and call it a day.


----------



## blondietink (Jun 21, 2018)

We have had very good luck using a combination of FP's that you book either 60 or 30 days out plus using the DAS. To get the most out of both systems I would suggest to get FP's for mid-day when the parks get busy and get there at rope drop.  You might not even need to use a DAS during the first couple of hours the park is open.  We have done this is the past and frankly, we rode all of the rides we wanted prior to 11 am without DAS or FP's.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 21, 2018)

Unfortunately, Disney had a lot of people abusing the system.  That is all I will say about it.  We aren't talking mobility.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jun 22, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...es-so-kids-can-cut-lines-at-disney-world/amp/

That was part of what caused the change.


----------



## icydog (Jun 27, 2018)

Some local guy was selling himself as a guide for New York City natives in the NY Post. He promised them immediate access to attractions. He then used his Disney disabled persons card to enter the rides even though he, nor anyone else in his party, was handicapped.  Disney saw this and that was the end of the passes as I knew them for years and years. Funny thing I was there with my extended family in September 2017 and we could have asked for a million of the old passes. They were just giving them out if you asked politely. Right after that the new program was implemented. I guess they didn't care right at the time. Now everything has changed. I liked the old system much better but someone had to spoil it for those of us that are really disabled.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 27, 2018)

Right!  Plus, just because your kid is hyperactive, that doesn't mean the kid cannot stand in a line, for heaven's sake. 

There were many people abusing the system, and just renting a wheelchair from Disney for the day put you in front of the line.  I know because our son's girlfriend needed a wheelchair for a slight ankle sprain (she was a big baby), and we skipped all of the lines.  It was both cool and wrong, all at the same time.

Now wheelchairs wait LONGER for some rides because they make you go through the line, then they make you go through another door, and those people make you wait until they can slow the moving walkway, or until they get around to letting you on the ride.  So your entire party waits longer than anyone else.  This is for rides like Buzz Lightyear.  

Some rides give you a return time because the line doesn't accommodate a wheelchair, which is fine with me, but I can think of only three of those.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 27, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Right!  Plus, just because your kid is hyperactive, that doesn't mean the kid cannot stand in a line, for heaven's sake.
> 
> There were many people abusing the system, and just renting a wheelchair from Disney for the day put you in front of the line.  I know because our son's girlfriend needed a wheelchair for a slight ankle sprain (she was a big baby), and we skipped all of the lines.  It was both cool and wrong, all at the same time.
> 
> ...



If you go on the weekends or to MK then they are much less accomodating
but if you go to the other parks or go during the week then they are more
willing to let you skip the line or go in thru the back on some rides.  
I used the DAS and the fast passes along with many of the rides ended up
being almost a walk on for me when the cast members let me go to the
front of the line like the old days.  So I guess it depends on which park and
season you go.  I go in off season during the weekdays so I've been lucky
in that respect.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 27, 2018)

We have been going to the parks with our grandkids, and only when they have school breaks.  It's been very busy when we go.  Our last trip was early this month.  It was hot and miserable most days, and the waits were long for most rides.  Disney does a good job, mostly, of keeping us out of the weather.  Toy Story Mania was a nightmarish long wait outside this trip.  Are they going to put the line back inside at some point?  It's crazy that we were in the heat for an hour to ride that.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jun 29, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We have been going to the parks with our grandkids, and only when they have school breaks.  It's been very busy when we go.  Our last trip was early this month.  It was hot and miserable most days, and the waits were long for most rides.  Disney does a good job, mostly, of keeping us out of the weather.  Toy Story Mania was a nightmarish long wait outside this trip.  Are they going to put the line back inside at some point?  It's crazy that we were in the heat for an hour to ride that.



The queue for toy story mania was being moved so that it’s in the Toy Story area that opens tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 30, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Are they going to put the line back inside at some point?


Yes, YouTube videos from Media Day prior to the opening of the new Toy Story Land show a covered queue for Toy Story Mania.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2018)

That is good news.  I love that ride and try to get FP's for it, but we can only get them 30 days ahead because we aren't on property.  We can never get those FP's.  Sometimes the line is shorter.  Once we rode it in about 30 minutes.  That was so nice.  But it was raining.  

The Toy Story Mania ride at Disneyland is about a 30-minute wait all of the time.  The most we have waited was 45 minutes, but they didn't have FP for that.  Now they added FP, so that will mess things up pretty good.

I think Disney should get rid of FP+ altogether, but they won't, and now I hear they are offering an option to pay more money for more FP's.  That is just wrong.  So the richer you are, the more rides you can ride with FP?


----------

